# Samsung UE55F9000 4K TV or OLED - for gaming



## hatlesschimp

Im looking to buy a new tv for pc gaming and watching some movies and a little console gaming.

Im thinking its out of the Samsung F9000 uhd 4k tv or the New Samsung OLED thats been announced in the last week.

Atleast with 1080p OLED I wont need the highend graphics cards in 3 way SLI.

I understand hdmi 1.4 is restricted to 30fps at 4k resolution but In the reviews Ive read said there is a box that is external its the brains of the tv and handles all the different connections to the tv as well. Maybe Samsung will make a upgraded box with hdmi 2.0 (when HDMI 2.0 Arrives) and thus giving me 60fps in games and better color.

The other tv that got me interested is Samsungs new OLED 1080P TV that would be 60Hz and maybe the box can be upgraded as well and maybe even hacked to allow 120fps. Input lag and motion blur will be interesting on these two.I spoke to a lad at the local electronics store and he said I can roll in with my pc anytime during a week day and give them all a test but said best to wait another month till all the tv sets are released.


----------



## darkphantom

Still a big IF on hoping for something like an upgraded box...who knows, maybe they will give us the short end of the stick as usual and build it in the next revision?

If it is something as simple as a FW upgrade...then I might consider it. 4K is amazing but I'm just not ready to spend that kind of cash FWIW.

OLED is nice but again, expensive at the moment.

Which models are you looking at for the OLED?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Well tomorrow Im going to drive up to the Samsung show room to check out the *Samsung 55" OLED KN55S9* as seen here.


At least it will be 60hz with maybe maybe a possibility of a future update to HDMI2.0 allowing 120hz but I think that would be a 5 percent chance of happening. But maybe because its all handled externally a new box can be hacked to allow 120hz. The colors and 3d would be the best around I imagine.

I saw the Sony 4K Bravia XBR-55X900A and the XBR-65X900A. The picture was good and loved the detail but obviously its restricted to 30hz at 4k with no potential option to upgrade any hardware. The lad at the store said he liked the LG for its fluid flowing picture and beats the Sony XBR-55X900A, XBR-65X900A and Samsungs 55" F9000 UHD 4k TV. But with imagine processing you get lag so a no go I guess.

Here is what Ive worked out so far to distinguish them:

*Sony XBR-55X900A and the XBR-65X900A*
*PROS* - Nice looking design, Good prices and true 4K content via a purchased separate content box.
*CONS* - 30HZ for 4k is the best it will do.

*LG's LA9700*
*PROS* - better picture motion than the others apparently???
*CONS* - 30Hz for 4k, More expensive than Samsung and Sony. No 4k Content available.

*Samsung UE55F9000*
*PROS* - Upgradable one connect box - HDMI 2.0 in the future??? Received good 3D test results
*CONS* - 30Hz for 4k for now, No 4k Content available.

I fly out soon for work for the next 3 weeks but when I get back I'm going to take my computer into the electronics store and give them all a test. All the TV's should be released by then. I might even take the spare vg278h monitor and use it as a reference for input lag. If I can get it to work. Also benchmarks with my 3 way sli titan rig.

For OLED possiblity the blue part of the pixels will age quicker and get less bright but that could be in 4 years time and most tvs are starting to get long in the tooth by then anyways. Gone are the old days of having a TV for 10 - 20 years.


----------



## hatlesschimp

http://www.un65f9000.com/


Quote:


> Thanks to Samsung's forward-thinking engineers for making the 4k UHD displays upgradable to accept all of the expected 4k advancements:
> 
> *HDMI 2.0 to support 4k at 60fps and 4k 3D*
> *HEVC (High Efficiency Video Codec) H2.65*
> *The Evolution kits will upgrade the CPU, GPU, Memory and Standards compatibility*
> 
> UN55F9000 Ultra thin 1.6" all metal chassis 55" $4,498
> 
> UN65F9000 Ultra thin 1.6" all metal chassis 65" $5,998
> 
> Samsung is well known and respected for the best integrated video processing, scaling and local dimming so you can expect the best possible performance when watching HD and UHD.


http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4714/2/samsung-f9000-upgradable-uhd-tv-preview-hdmi-20-and-uhd


----------



## hatlesschimp

The Samsung UHD 4k F900 has 66ms of input lag.

http://www.trustedreviews.com/samsung-ue55f9000_TV_review

Quote:


> Our input lag measurements obtained a typical figure of 66ms, which is just enough to marginally reduce your performance with very time/reaction-sensitive games. Sony's 65X9005A, by comparison, measured just 32ms of delay in producing its pictures.
> Read more at http://www.trustedreviews.com/samsung-ue55f9000_TV_review_3d-sound-and-verdict_Page-3#CQDC5Fqs2GeteiMp.99


Damn so its down to the expensive OLED


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> The Samsung UHD 4k F900 has 66ms of input lag.
> 
> http://www.trustedreviews.com/samsung-ue55f9000_TV_review


It's a freakin OLED, how much post-processing does it need?


----------



## Koehler

If you have the money, get the Samsung OLED. OLED = far superior color reproduction, contrast (infinite) and the deepest blacks (deeper than plasma). OLED also has better motion performance than both LCD and plasma TVs. The only disadvantage of OLED is the lifespan, however Samsung claims that they've run long term tests and the new marketed OLED TVs are extremely reliable and will easily run 10+ years.

Don't ever get a 4K UHDTV now. Biggest waste of money IMO unless you actually have 4K content you can use (highly unlikely until maybe 2015 or so).

Stick with 1080p TVs for now. LCD, plasma, OLED should be fine.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

But the Samsung has horrible input lag, marking it nearly impossible to use with anything that's interactive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avsforum.com/t/1491901/calibrating-leo-laportes-samsung-kn55s9c-oled-tv*
> In addition to his calibration gear, Robert brought along a Leo Bodnar LagTester to measure the input lag for gaming. With game mode off, the input lag measured 180.1 ms-way too much for good gaming. With game mode on, it was still a poor 81.6 ms. Clearly, the KN55S9C is not a gaming display.


This is coming from a Trinitron CRT user FYI, so I greatly appreciate the contrast and black levels of OLED.


----------

